# Progress



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

In an attempt to log my progress, if for nothing else than to inspire me when I'm in a rut, I thought I'd create this post.

I got by first SS (PP HTS) two years ago, must have been June 2014 at the age of 33. I enjoyed it, but being a dad to a newborn and having 10 other hobbies, I forgot about it. I never got good and I just used it for plinking.

Fast forward to this spring and I have the bug to shoot. Only this time I'm after accuracy. I made some targets, acquired a few other slingers and I've been thoroughly enjoying myself.

Though my quest for accuracy has been a bit frustrating, I endure. However, many videos and shots later and I'm starting to feel it 

Tonight's first target, trying to find my release point with the HTS.










Frustrated, I went to a new target and things started to click.










20 more shots more or less on target, then the last thirty with the Torque. The fundamentals in place and even switching frames wasn't too bad.










150 shots tonight and feeling hopeful 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice shooting man keep at it. Practice makes perfect ,and to get high level shooting in this hobby takes a lot of dedication and time.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

It seems you are pretty accurate already.
What the distance?
As BC says: keep at it, practice makes perfect.


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

This was at the greatest distance I can safely achieve in my tiny apartment - 5m 

Soon we'll be moving and I'll set up a permanent range at 10m.

Thanks for the words of encouragement.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I think that's a good method...start close and work more distant. This method gives you encouragement by hitting the target, then back off a yard and retry...get better and back off another yard and so on. You need the satisfaction of hitting the target to give you encouragement and attitude is everything. Hitting the target as you did gives you an "attaboy" surge to do it again.

I suggest to beginners to use a target you can hit a lot. Then reduce the size of the target or increase the range to 10 to 15 meters or so...but always use targets you can hit much of the time to give you attaboys enough to keep going.

A slingshot has no rear sight unlike a bow with string peep sight and firearms with two sights, front and rear. . This makes slingshots hard to use to hit small targets on a consistent scale. Therefore it takes practice much like throwing a baseball consistently into the strike zone's bottom outside or inside edge to make the batter's job harder and the umpire's job easy to call a strike, or shooting baskets with a basketball at half court...these things take a world of practice because there is no sight picture, it's straight instinct.

Since slingshots have no rear sight many prefer to shoot instinctively using "muscle memory" as the guide.

Many here prefer to shoot instinctively without any form of aiming...many on the contrary prefer as I do, aiming down the bands at the target. There is merit in both. Some of us simply can't shoot instinctively (I am one) and many can shoot instinctively extremely well.

In any sport there are going to be "naturals" who learn fast, excel above the rest and are a whiz at the sport, and there are some who never do well at all at it, the other end of the bell curve...the bell curve midsection however has the majority doing OK to fairly well, not failing but not of excellence either.


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

Good points sir. I'm definitely not the "natural" type, except with languages. I am learning to trust muscle memory, make small adjustments and aim.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

Ok, I've been having way too much fun 

I was shooting in my sister's back yard 3/8" steel and got tired of loosing ammo. At the same time, I realized there were airsoft pellets all over. So, I recalled seeing dedicated BB shooters, researched those a bit, found this articlehttp://metrogradegoods.com/slingshot-bb-phil/ and decided to try to make my own.

I had trouble with the pouch tying at first, and the pouch isn't perfect, but this setup is fun. 1/4" TBG, lightened pouch, Torque SS.

I'm not sure if my degraded accuracy at 5 yds is due to the imperfect pouch or (more likely), BBs requiring perfect technique to fly straight.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

getting a bit more consistency from bbs 

Changed my form quite a bit too find something as comfortable as possible. Now to dial it in 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

I had a rough week, changed my draw a few times and anchor point several times to suit me from a comfort standpoint. I finally reached a happy place. Few stragglers, but these were my first few shots. Center POA is 1/2" 










Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

Also added to my target design repertoire...









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice groups!!!
Just an advice: online you can find a lot of targets of various size and print them very easier and quick.


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

I have used online targets, but I like making then as well. The larger squares will serve well for my airgun at 25yds  

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I like your single bullseye target. Without going into a bunch of mental mumbo-jumbo a single spot for an instinctive shooter is much easier for the brain to focus on.......great shooting!


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

I haven't shot my airgun in a long time. Most groups where while messing with the rear sight, adjusting for the pellets I was using. However, my best bb SS group was 3/4". I'll call that progress.

Anyone else care to post their best groups so that I have some gauge of what to expect?

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are coming along very nicely!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

Thank you Sir.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

I randomly switched to 1/4" and 9 out of 13 shots into one dime sized hole (.50 inches 13mm). With the BBs, my flyers are more dramatic, but towards the end of the group (about 30 spots), I stayed finding the same hole.

Just after shooting paper, I shoot spinners for a bit and was hitting the 1" target about 75% of the time with bbs.

Definitely a good night shooting, but wish I could get the consistency from bbs that I'm getting from 1/4".

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

Got a new slinger 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------

